# Shepton Show January-Hook-ups



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I now have details of the club hook-ups for the Shepton Mallet Show at the Bath & West Showground in January.

The cost is £18.80 for a 6amp hook-up, it will be available from 9am Thurs. 6th January 2011 until 8am Monday 10th January 2011.

The Electrical contractors will not accept individual bookings for hook-ups on our pitch, so if you intend to go to this show camping with Motorhomefacts and would like a hook-up please PM me for payment instructions.

As we have to pay up front for these hook-ups full payment must be made in advance and no refunds are available. I must have payment before Monday 29th November 2010.


Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we don't seem to have many joining us at Shepton in January 2011 so far  

I know its a few months off yet but if you are thinking of coming and want some electric I would suggest you put your names on the rally listy a.s.a.p and contact clianthus re paying for the electric, as we have to have all monies in by 29th November.

So come on Guys & Gals lets be having a few more of you joining us for the first outing of the new year  




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

You only have *4 WEEKS *in which to book your electric for Shepton in January folks so please get a move on and let "clianthus" know if you want it. £18.80 for the duration of the show 6 amps.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Is no-one else going to join us at Shepton in January :?: 

I really like this show, it gets you out and about again after Christmas  If you like a get-together we can all meet up in the bar and have a drink and a chat 

The show itself is indoors and we are on hard-standing, plus you can have an electric hook-up if you want one, so come on let's see a few more names down. :wink:

The show listing is here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=300

And if you want a hook-up, just drop me a PM and I'll let you know how to pay for it. Only *3 weeks* left to book one 8O


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi have put name on list and paid stone leisure, we will be arriving on the friday can you book us electric please

mark & helen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> hi have put name on list and paid stone leisure, we will be arriving on the friday can you book us electric please
> 
> mark & helen


Hi Mark

As we will be seeing you next weekend you can pay Jen for your electric then save sending her a cheque 

Only *3 WEEKS* left now folks if you want to book electric for Shepton Show

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mark

I have sent you a PM with hook-up payment details.


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

hi jenny...i have sent you a pm....

thanks......mike...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

oldfella said:


> hi jenny...i have sent you a pm....
> 
> thanks......mike...


Hi Mike

If you are joining us at Shepton can you please add yourself to the rally list, thanks.

Shepton Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi J and J,

I have put my name down for the Shepton rally and pm'd Clianthus to book hook-up.

Will let you know when I have booked with Stone Leisure, cannot get on to their website at the moment  

Looking forward

Tricia & Misty


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Trish

Stone leisure website is up and running ok now, the link in the show listing will take you straight to the club rally booking page.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=300


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Jenny,
All booked and confirmed, your cheque ready to post.
See you in January.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only just under 3 weeks now folks if you want to book electric for Shepton show in January so if you are coming be quick and add your name to the rally list and pm clianthus for details of how to pay.





Jacquie


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie and John,

We have put our names down for the Shepton rally and pm'd Clianthus to book hook-up. Booked with Stone Liesure this afternoon.

Brian & Jackie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Brian & Jackie

Thanks for letting us know, I have sent you a PM with payment details for the hook-up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only * 2 WEEKS* left now folks if you want to book electric for Shepton Show

Jacquie


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there,

We have booked with Stone Leisure, confirmed our attendance and PM'd Clianthus re electric.

See you guys there!

John.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HarleyBiker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have booked with Stone Leisure, confirmed our attendance and PM'd Clianthus re electric.
> 
> ...


Thank you John we look forward also to seeing you there 

Only *2 WEEKS* left if you are coming to Shepton and want electric so get adding your names to the rally list and contacting "clianthus" re payment for electric.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only *10 DAYS* left now folks to book your electric for Shepton in January

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

HarleyBiker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have booked with Stone Leisure, confirmed our attendance and PM'd Clianthus re electric.
> 
> ...


Hi John

I have sent you a PM with full payment instructions for the hook-up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only * 7 DAYS * left now folks to book your electric through clianthus for Shepton in January.

Payment must be received by clianthus before 29th November please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last shout for electric you only have *4 DAYS* in which to get your cheques off to clianthus to be received by her before 29th November. If you don't book it you don't get it.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

* 3 DAYS NOW* :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

* BOOKING OF ELECTRIC HOOK-UPS FOR THIS SHOW IS NOW CLOSED *


----------

